# I think it could be that time....



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

They are calling for 3" or more as of right now, but as you all know, that is subject to change! Anyway, it looks promising so far since it is actually snowing.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

we have nasty rain there calling for it to change tomorrow thou


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yard5864;435780 said:


> They are calling for 3" or more as of right now, but as you all know, that is subject to change! Anyway, it looks promising so far since it is actually snowing.


Where are you specifically? It FINALLY just started here in schaumburg illinois.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am about 20 minutes west of Milwaukee and 10 minutes North of Waukesha.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

It started raining here around 1:00, and turned to snow around 7 pm.


----------



## telebofh (Aug 4, 2007)

Been green here all week, in the last hour, the ground is fully covered and its just a coming down! Maby I can fire up the ol' plow tomorrow and break her in ;-p


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am getting execited... the Boss is on the GMC and she is all gassed up.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

keep us posted on your storm pics guys !!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool!!! We are supposed to share in that snow with some good lake effect tomm afternoon!!payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea more pics, in northern jersey on monday we got 6.5 inches but melted the day after and I didnt get any pics in. It was a good push though. Good luck to you guys whos getting the white stuff.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well after all the build up, the blade never touched the pavement... Dumped some salt on a couple of accounts but that was it. I left at 5 am and was home by 7. We did get 2" here but nothing stuck to the pavement. The ground was a little warm yet, the grass is covered but that is about all. Next week they are calling for mid 40's, so I am going to chalk this one up as a "teaser". At least the rain prior to the snow made it a little slick for us. Attached is a pic from this morning.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah the storm was a bust here also. We didnt even get groundcover. Hopefuly there will be another soon to follow.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats how it kinda look in northeast pa on sunday morning kept snowing all day and night after the sun set we had 6 " there about melt in 2 days  i still need to get the bugs work'd out of my plow


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

at least you have seen some snow we haven't even got a flurry


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Supper Grassy;436077 said:


> at least you have seen some snow we haven't even got a flurry


Thats true it was nice to see 6.5 inches sitting on the ground in north jersey. Where are you located?


----------



## gorman (Nov 22, 2007)

*cant wait*

i just got a 07 silverado 2500 hd with a western MVP. its a great plow. Also what can you guys tell me about ballasting


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

We got about a 1/2" only on the lawn. Never even hooked up the plow.


----------



## gorman (Nov 22, 2007)

yard5864, where in Mil. do you live. i'm in greenfield


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

gorman;436129 said:


> yard5864, where in Mil. do you live. i'm in greenfield


Actually Waukesha county - Sussex


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am going for more snow, I am taking the plow back off the truck, now we will get dumped on!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I never even put mine on!


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Up in Richfield area we got maybe 1.5" on the grass and slushy mix on pavement that turned to ice on a few accounts. Salted this morning, bit fun driving around doing doughnuts  Tried to plow but didnt do much but man alive i wanted to do alittle plowing this morning.
GO PACK GO!
Matt


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mklawnman;436239 said:


> GO PACK GO!


X2 Another win by the Packers.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I didnt even mount my spreaders


----------

